# Covering Tattoos



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have one tattoo, in no way offensive, right below my elbow on the inside of my left forearm. I know all dress codes are not the same, but I'm looking for some input so I know wha tto expect. Would I have to constantly wear 3/4 sleeve underarmour? would cosmetic covering be suffice? All input is welcomed.

Update: Bad pic, but for the inevitable 'where exactly is it/what does it look like' quesstion..


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 20, 2009)

Post a pic of it if it is not offensive that way we can see what we are talking about!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

I put the picture up


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 20, 2009)

Offensive that you have one. Sorry, want to work in EMS in my area, expect long sleeves all the time. It is called professional demeanor. The same with body piercings and other non-uniformity type of professional dress (mohawk, extreme dyed hair). 

R/r 911


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am hoping that if i cover it, with concealer or some other cosmetic, I will fly under the radar for a while before anyone notices. It's my only one, and looking back the placement could have been alot better (aka easy to cover). But it's there now, and its not moving for anybody. I'm trying to figure out how to work with it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 20, 2009)

Disclaimer:  I am not a tattoo person.  Don't understand them, but to each his/her own.

I don't find the tattoo offensive and don't see a real problem.  But it depends on where you work at, really.  In r/r911's neck of teh woods, apparentyl, you had better cover it up.  In my county, probably not a problem.  when I worked Ambulance, the companies policy was very strict on dress and grooming, but even they saw piercings ans tattoos as a personal choice.  Maybe it affected their hiring proccess a bit, but once on board, as long as it wasn't vulgur, then so be it.  The Ambulance service where I'm at has the most lax standards I know and would probably want to know why I am not inked up with a dragon on my neck.  SAR, likewise doesn't really seem to care.

Cover it up for the hiring proccess if you want to skate past any tattoo questions.  but, if you want to be an honest EMT, be straight forward with it, don' hide it, and see what happens.  Like all jobs, some employers mught be offended and sme "no way", others will be offedned and tell you to cover it while at work, and others will compare tats with you and bingo... you are hired.  DEPENDS, but I'm not offended.  Hell I once hired a 20 year old EMT for the Snow Park who had 3 piercings in his lips, three on each ear, and a mural on his arm.  "Take the studs/rings out when you are here!"


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to keep it under the radar as much as possible. I don't have any other tattoos or piercings (besides ears), have an outrageous hairstyle/color or anything else like that. As much as I understand that desire for uniformity, I don't want to be held back from persuing a career in EMS because when I was 18 i got my significant other's initials on my arm.

Cross my fingers and hope for the best


----------



## nomofica (Apr 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Offensive that you have one. Sorry, want to work in EMS in my area, expect long sleeves all the time. It is called professional demeanor. The same with body piercings and other non-uniformity type of professional dress (mohawk, extreme dyed hair).
> 
> R/r 911



I've seen EMS personnel with stretched ear lobes (largest I've seen was a 00 gauge plug).

I saw a tan-coloured sleeve the other day that covers any tattoos on your arms. Coloured like skin and covers the areas exposed from your uniform. Ones for legs, forearms, upper arms... They were pretty neat. I'm going to have to get one after I get the Staff of Ascepius tattooed onto the inside part of my forearm.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2009)

There are a variety of options available for covering tattoos. You could wear long sleeves, get a partial sleeve that just covers the tattoo, wear something like a plain sweat band, or even use a large rectangle band aid. 

Makeup honestly isn't a great idea since you will be washing your hands and arms a lot. You'll end up washing it off and having to reapply it multiple times a day.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, im going to try to go with whats easiest. at least whats more sensible/practical.


----------



## paemt08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tatoos showing is not professional, so even if you agency doesn't require them to be covered, you might want to consider covering it. Most everyone would definately say that wearing a t-shirt with whatever your tatoo is on it would be very unprofessional, and so is the tatoo on your skin...just because it's on your skin doesn't make it any more unprofessional than something like it on a t-shirt.

We're not allowed any tatoos showing, or any extreme hairstyles/colors and no long hair on guys and long hair on girls must be pulled back and up neatly.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, and just to add, can we please not turn this into a debate about what is unprofessional/offensive etc? The OP wants advice on how to cover them, not our opinions about how professional they are.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Oh, and just to add, can we please not turn this into a debate about what is unprofessional/offensive etc? The OP wants advice on how to cover them, not our opinions about how professional they are.



Thank you!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 20, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Oh, and just to add, can we please not turn this into a debate about what is unprofessional/offensive etc? The OP wants advice on how to cover them, not our opinions about how professional they are.



Actually, the orginal post from Stewie said, "but I'm looking for some input so I know what to expect."  Well, Stewie, this is the kind of reaction to expect from most.  While I don't have much problem with it, obviously others do.  So take the various suggestions for masking the tat and for the love of god: if someone wants to brand you with their name again, place it somewhere where no employeers, coworkers, or patients can see it!  ^_^


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Actually, the orginal post from Stewie said, "but I'm looking for some input so I know what to expect."  Well, Stewie, this is the kind of reaction to expect from most.  While I don't have much problem with it, obviously others do.  So take the various suggestions for masking the tat and for the love of god: if someone wants to brand you with their name again, place it somewhere where no employeers, coworkers, or patients can see it!  ^_^



(Starts searching for one of those places....)
*eyes narrow* heyyyy!
(found one of those places)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> (Starts searching for one of those places....)
> *eyes narrow* heyyyy!
> (found one of those places)



You can forgo posting a pic of that one.  ^_^


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

i'll get right on that! lmao


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart,
Where I work, no visible tattoos.  If it can't be covered with the standard uniform, you wear long sleeves year round.  Some of us get around it by wearing longer sleeve Underarmours (or similar) or wearing tennis elbow bands, or similar.  Um, haven't found anyone that got around it using a sweat band so high up.

Stay away from the makeup, and, the bandaid idea probably isn't the best either.

For what it's worth, I've got ink, but, it's covered in the standard uniform...


----------



## Aidey (Apr 21, 2009)

Tennis elbow band! That is actually what I was thinking of, I just couldn't remember the name of it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2009)

You'd have to cover it here. One of the reasons that all three of mine I made sure would be covered when wearing a short sleeve shirt


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2009)

All else fails, bandage it up.

When asked by a pt, say "I needed the practice to reassure you!"


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 21, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You'd have to cover it here. One of the reasons that all three of mine I made sure would be covered when wearing a short sleeve shirt



Hooray for the upper back!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Hooray for the upper back!



and each shoulder


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 21, 2009)

little off topic, but please tell me this wasn't a spur of the moment tattoo and you broke up with her 2 weeks later


----------



## medic417 (Apr 21, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> little off topic, but please tell me this wasn't a spur of the moment tattoo and you broke up with her 2 weeks later



If so guess he could advertise for a new girlfriend on craigs list with same initials.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 21, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> little off topic, but please tell me this wasn't a spur of the moment tattoo and you broke up with her 2 weeks later



No, no, no. Heading to the altar. Diamond ring and all. Was an anniversary "gift".


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 22, 2009)

That's why the good Lord gave us kittens; so us guys would never have to worry about what to get our S.O.'s on those special days. 

P.S. Congratulations, and best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## spnx (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the star of life and my medical conditions tattooed on the inside of my wrist.  I'd never consider covering that up, whether in uniform or not.

I've never had any negative feedback.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 23, 2009)

spnx said:


> I have the star of life and my medical conditions tattooed on the inside of my wrist.  I'd never consider covering that up, whether in uniform or not.
> 
> I've never had any negative feedback.



I was actually thinking about getting a small square tattood on my wrist to remind me where the pulse is (we all have those days!)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 23, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> I was actually thinking about getting a small square tattood on my wrist to remind me where the pulse is (we all have those days!)



I was actually thinking of getting an X tattooed onto by sternum with the words "chest compressions here" for 2 reasons:

1. With my less than wholesome EMSer diet, I am bound to need a few compressions later in life.

2. The First Responders in my area need all the help they can get and ALS care is at lesat 20 minutes away from my house.

The only problem is that protocols for CPR change so often that who knows how chest compressions will be done in a few years and I might need to get the tattoo removed.  Yikes!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 23, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Hooray for the upper back!



And hip. :]

You got a tattoo in a visible spot. You're gonna have to deal with the consequences. Yes, if spotted it may effect you getting a job, you may be judged by patients, co workers, and supervisors. You may have to wear longer sleeves when it's hot, but hey, that's the price you pay for "self expression" in a visible spot.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 23, 2009)

spnx said:


> I have the star of life and my medical conditions tattooed on the inside of my wrist.  I'd never consider covering that up, whether in uniform or not.
> 
> I've never had any negative feedback.



Not that I think more about it, thats a real good idea. i dont have any allergies though, and the few health conditions i have (nothing serious) im burying as deep as i can before i re-enter the work force.


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 25, 2009)

man, dont worry about it. everyone has tattoos now a days. if that wasnt the case, ems personel would be wearing emo ball huggers instead of pants with room. if MANAGEMENT trips, cover it up, if not, just keep doing you. and as for the pt judging you, they'll be too messed up to even worry about that. even IFT's have bigger problems to worry about rather than :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about your tattoo.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> man, dont worry about it. everyone has tattoos now a days. if that wasnt the case, ems personel would be wearing emo ball huggers instead of pants with room. if MANAGEMENT trips, cover it up, if not, just keep doing you. and as for the pt judging you, they'll be too messed up to even worry about that. even IFT's have bigger problems to worry about rather than :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about your tattoo.



Have you stepped foot on a truck? A small percent of your patients are "too messed up to care". How did we jump from tattoos to tight pants?

Management may not care, but if it makes your patients uncomfortable, why not cover it up? Sacrifice for your "art" after all.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

SouthsideEMT said:


> man, dont worry about it. *everyone has tattoos now a days*. if that wasnt the case, ems personel would be wearing emo ball huggers instead of pants with room. if MANAGEMENT trips, cover it up, if not, just keep doing you. and as for the pt judging you, they'll be too messed up to even worry about that. *even IFT's have bigger problems to worry* about rather than :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about your tattoo.


 
No, not everyone has tatoos. Those that present themselves as professionals do their best to also look professional.

Yes IFT companies will have a problem in some competitive markets if the facilities (hospitals and LTC) look for another transport company that represents themselves as professionals.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No, not everyone has tatoos. Those that present themselves as professionals do their best to also look professional.



Looking professional doesn't mean not having a tattoo. It just means not having a tattoo where others can see in a professional setting. 

I have a tattoo, it's on my hip. In order to see it in a professional setting it I'd have to be running around work pantless.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have a tattoo, it's on my hip. In order to see it in a professional setting it I'd have to be running around work pantless.




Quite a few professions do that already.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Quite a few professions do that already.



Including the worlds oldest!


----------



## reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Including the worlds oldest!



Carpenter?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 25, 2009)

There are agencies that will not allow long sleeves in the Summer.  It's called a UNIFORM for a reason.  Everyone is supposed to be wearing the same thing.  And forcing your partner to wear long sleeves because you have a drunken mistake on your arm is not an option.

There are also agencies that will not allow you to bandage or otherwise cover up tattoos due to infection control procedures.  Those bandages hold in germs and prevent proper hand-washing, which is unacceptable.

The fact is, there are places that you will not be allowed to work.  You're going to have to accept and deal with that limitation of job options.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, since my actual job interviews arent for a while yet, I decided to try some of the redmedies and corrective measures found on the net. Since I am sure that there are probably others on this site looking for similar information, I'm going to keep you posted on the things that work, and those that don't.

METHOD ONE
"SIMPLE COSMETIC COVER-UP"

This simply invo0lves covering the tattooed area with red lipcolor/lip gloss (nothing glittery), and applying layers of concealer on top. No idea who thought it up.

FINISHED RESULT






CONCLUSION: Maybe for someone with darker skin, but definatly not for me. My skins to light. Worked wonderfully except for the fact that it was painfully obvious. But covered well, saw virtually no ink, that was of course until the makeup started rubbing off, which was almost immediatly


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2009)

The ink itself is painfully obvious with your make up.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 26, 2009)

Stewart, if you're really going to try makeup (baaaaaad idea) spend the money for Ben Nye Tattoo Cover.  You can get it on the internet, or from a GOOD costume shop.  (I am in no way affiliated with Ben Nye, just a satisfied customer, having used them to cover my ink for my wedding).  It will still be painfully obvious that you've got makeup on, but, it'll cover better, and will last slightly longer.


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 25, 2009)

*oh dear...*

I want full sleeves so I think summers will be pretty rough for me but its worth it if I can help someone out ^_^ or I should move to Alaska


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2009)

XCreativeXNameX said:


> I want full sleeves so I think summers will be pretty rough for me but its worth it if I can help someone out ^_^ or I should move to Alaska



or rethink your career choice or just not get the tats.


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 25, 2009)

well I was looking for a way to cover it up without make-up of any kind and stumbled upon the tat jacket! http://www.tatjacket.com/


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 25, 2009)

We just wear long sleeve jumpsuits, and I always wear my wildland jacket to cover the tat on my forarm. My summers hit 115, but I made the choice to get tha tat, and after a few times in the heat you get used to long sleeves. (plus just helps a little to protect from p/t contact).


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

There are medics around here that have full sleeves, that don't cover them up. (Not sure if they are required to or not, but either way, they don't.)


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 26, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> There are medics around here that have full sleeves, that don't cover them up. (Not sure if they are required to or not, but either way, they don't.)



o0o0o0o I need to be an EMT there sounds like a wonderland ^_^


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

XCreativeXNameX said:


> o0o0o0o I need to be an EMT there sounds like a wonderland ^_^



Sounds like the land of non professional EMS.


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sounds like the land of non professional EMS.



hmm never knew that tolerance was unprofessional


----------



## Sapphyre (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sounds like the land of non professional EMS.



Or fire.  Could really be either one.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 26, 2009)

XCreativeXNameX said:


> hmm never knew that tolerance was unprofessional



Not requiring one to cover visible tattoos is NOT tolerance.  

Let's say someone's got a swastika and "White Power" tattooed on their forearm. Lets even say, for argument that they don't follow the life anymore, they just never had it removed, because laser removal is expensive.

Let's also say this person's partner has a very elaborate Middle Ages style cross at the same place.

Where I work, the former would get shot if his/her ink ever became visible.  In the situation I spun, he probably would cover on his own, but, that's not the point.

Would you, as a health and safety, or public relations officer ONLY require the first to cover?  Or, is it better to just require everyone to....

It's not tolerance, it's equality, it's not allowing one to be subjective in who covers and who doesn't.

BTW, Creative, I've said it before, I'll say it again.  I DO have ink, and it IS covered at work, and would be even if I wasn't required to.


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Or fire.  Could really be either one.



lol.  good point.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

XCreativeXNameX said:


> hmm never knew that tolerance was unprofessional



Tolerance?? An agency has every right to choose how it will be represented. It's not tolerance or bigotry, it's them projecting the image they'd like to project.

You don't like it, don't work there.

Express yourself on your own time.


----------



## Afflixion (May 26, 2009)

I have lots of tattoos none are visible though. When I worked in El Paso on a truck they didn't care if it was visible so long as it wasn't vulgar, When I worked on a truck in Tucson they didn't care if you had one or two but if you had sleeves expect not to get hired. When i worked in the hospital in Tucson they did not want any tattoos visible as a matter of fact I have a friend who has one small tattoo on his fore arm and he has to wear long sleeves year round. As a side note it does not get 120 in Redlands, Ca... maybe 110 on the hottest day of the year...


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have a tattoo, it's on my hip. In order to see it in a professional setting it I'd have to be running around work pantless.


Pics or stfu.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Pics or stfu.



IVE SHOWN YOU A PIC!!!! How quickly you forget!! :[


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 26, 2009)

Not pics of you running around work pantless, you haven't!


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Not pics of you running around work pantless, you haven't!



That's because it's never happened.


----------



## LucidResq (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's because it's never happened.



Lies. Filthy filthy lies.


----------

